# WMNF Statuses - Road, Trail Bridge, Campground



## MichaelJ (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are some links to the web site for the White Mountain National Forest that are handy to have:

WMNF General Conditions
WMNF Forest Road Status
WMNF Campground Status
WMNF Trail Bridge Status


----------



## threecy (Sep 7, 2011)

Post-Irene Trail/Road Status:

http://www.newenglandtrailconditions.com/closures/


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Threecy.  What a mess.  I'm glad I check this before I head out in the AM.  I'll be up on Cherry Mountain.  God, if I had picked one of the other, I might have been in for a big surprise either on the road or at the trailhead.  I always expect the woods to be cool and dry in the fall.


----------



## billski (Sep 10, 2011)

MichaelJ said:


> Here are some links to the web site for the White Mountain National Forest that are handy to have:
> 
> WMNF General Conditions
> WMNF Forest Road Status
> ...


All but one of these links are broked..  ;-)


----------



## billski (Jul 15, 2016)

Spur path loops to waterfalls will be closed for trail reconstruction Monday through Friday, July 18-22 & Aug 1-5. Spur paths will be accessible on all weekends.

[h=2]Closure of champney and pitcher falls spur paths, july 18-22 & aug 1-5, 2016[/h]







Access to the waterfalls will be closed Monday through Friday July 18-22 & Aug 1-5 for loop reconstruction. The Champney Falls Trail will remain OPEN to Mt. Chocorua its entire length. There are several other options for those who wish to visit waterfalls. 

Bill Tarkulich, 
WMNF/USFS Trails Volunteer​


----------

